# Medal of Honor Limited Edition won't install



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

I tried to install Medal of Honor Limited Edition. Gets about half way through the install and a error message pops up saying 'CookedP1.cab' required for install is corrupt. Any help is much appreciated. 


OS: Win7 64bit
CPU E8400
RAM: Kingston 4Gb
Graphics: PNY 9600GT


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check your disc for scratches.

Try copying the files from the DVD to the hard drive, then install from there.

If you can't copy the files, test the disc in another drive or another computer.


----------



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

I saved the files from the Game CD to the hard drive and I got the same error message when I tried to install the game from the hard drive. I have used both of my CD Drives to try and install the game. As for the games condition, it's brand new. Bought it today.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The same problem is reported on the official EA forum - CookedP1.cab error - Medal of Honor: EA Forums. A few people got it working by hitting the Retry button each time the error comes up. Eventually it should work. If not, return the game and exchange it for a new one.

On page 2 of the thread there's a link to a program called Advanced Cab Repairer that might be worth trying, but scan the file for viruses first and use at your own risk.

If both your CD drives are on the same IDE cable (middle and end connectors), it could be a faulty cable, so you could either replace the cable or try installing it on another computer.


----------



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm going to try installing again an pressing retry when the error comes up. If that doesn't work, I'll try swapping the two sata cables I got with the MB with the previous two cables I was using before.


----------



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

I've tried several other steps to try and fix this problem and nothing has worked. Replaced sata cables, tried three different CD Drives, saved game files to the hard drive and then tried to install, kept hitting the retry button during install and nothing has worked. If anyone has any other ideas, let me know.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Return the game and exchange it for a new one.


----------



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

That's the bad news. I bought it from Wal Mart, and they don't take returns on open software. 

:sad:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have enough free space on your hard drive? According to the requirements for Medal Of Honor, it needs 12gb free space for installation, and 5gb after all the temporary and uncompressed files have been deleted.

As you've already tried three CD drives on your own computer and replaced the data cable, test the installation on another computer to eliminate the possibility of corrupt system files or something else blocking the install on your own PC.


----------

